# Fressen meine Goldfische Algen?



## Mani_09 (23. Juli 2013)

Seit einiger Zeit bilden sich feine Algen in meinem Folienteich an den Rändern und Pflanzen.
In letzter Zeit habe ich öfters beobachtet wie meine Goldfische an den Algen richtig weiden wie die Kühe.
Hat das irgendetwas zu bedeuten? Muss ich mir da vielleicht sogar Sorgen machen? Füttere ich sie vielleicht zu wenig? (Was ich nicht denke, denn sie bekommen täglich zwischen 1 und 2 Hände voll Futter/Sticks, was auch binnen 10 Minuten weggefressen ist.)

Bin noch Einsteiger, daher für viele vielleicht etwas dumme Fragen 
Trotzdem schonmal Danke!

LG


----------



## Moonlight (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fressen meine Goldfische Algen?*

Hey mani,

Die algen an der folie sind völlig normal. Ich würde mir sorgen machen,wenn sich kein algenrasen bilden würde.
Das die fische daran knabbern liegt daran, dass viele kleinstlebewesen gerne in diesen algen leben.
Die sind so lecker, dass die fische das mühvolle grasen gerne in kauf nehmen.

Mandy


----------



## einfachichKO (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fressen meine Goldfische Algen?*



Mani_09 schrieb:


> Füttere ich sie vielleicht zu wenig? (Was ich nicht denke, denn sie bekommen *täglich zwischen 1 und 2 Hände* voll Futter/Sticks, was auch binnen 10 Minuten weggefressen ist.)
> LG



Muß ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen wenn ich meine Fische *nur 1 - 2 mal die Woche* füttere?


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fressen meine Goldfische Algen?*

Nein.


----------



## einfachichKO (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fressen meine Goldfische Algen?*

Tägliches füttern der Goldis halte ich auch für zu viel...die machen doch Dreck ohne Ende, außerdem werden die Fett wie die Otter.
Oder irre ich hier?
Naja, jedenfalls fühlen sich meine Pudelwohl und suchen sich, wenn sie fressen wollen, im Teich raus was sie möchten, Pflanzenreste, Algen, oder was auch immer...


----------



## Michael H (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fressen meine Goldfische Algen?*

Füttere meine auch 2 mal am Tag , bin aber auch am überlegen nur alle 2 Tage zu füttern , obwohl die alles wegputzen in kürzester zeit .


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fressen meine Goldfische Algen?*

Also meine Goldfische haben noch nie in ihrem Leben Futtersticks oder ähnliches gesehen und denen gehts super 

LG


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fressen meine Goldfische Algen?*

Also ehrlich leute . . .es ging hier nicht um euer fütterungsverhalten und ich verkneife mir ne antwort auf die ein oder andere aussage.

Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fressen meine Goldfische Algen?*

Hallo,
es ist in der Tat sehr schwierig, sich auf die "richtige" Futtermenge zu einigen, gerade in einem bepflanzten Teich, und einem kleineren Fisch/Wasser-Verhältnis. In der Tat verhungern die Fische nicht ohne weiteres, weil sie nicht das einzige Leben im Teich sind. Mit der Fütterung erhöhe ich die Zugabe an organischen Nährstoffen, und damit - "hinter dem Fisch" - die Menge an Stoffwechselprodukten und den davon lebenden Organismen. Endpunkt dieses Stoffwechsels sind anorganische Nährstoffe (gelöst und als Sedimente), die wiederum Pflanzen zur Verfügung stehen. Reichen die Pflanzen am Teich nicht, oder kommen sie nicht 'ran, dann gibt es halt Algen. Diese werden von den Fischen "unfreiwillig" mit aufgenommen, und sind auch Nährstoffquelle (so wie Zucker in Getränken, die wir als Menschen für unseren Wasserhaushalt zu uns nehmen).
Dass Algen unerwünscht sind, liegt halt an der Tatsache, dass sich hier jetzt auf einmal andere Nahrungskreisläufe und Wasserwerte einstellen, die wir am Teich eher nicht haben wollen.
Es gibt also einen gewissen Toleranzbereich für die Fütterung, und ein gewisses Fenster für "gesunde Ernährung" unserer Teichbewohner. Es tut mir leid, dafür kein Patentrezept anbieten zu können.
Ich kann nur auf solche Dinge achten, wie schnell Futter vertilgt wird, und welche Qualität das Teichwasser hat. Da meine Fische "betteln" (selbst scheue Rotfedern können das, trotz neugieriger Katzen!), habe ich auch ein Signal, ob Futter gefressen wird.


----------



## Mani_09 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fressen meine Goldfische Algen?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, jetzt brauche ich mir also keine Sorgen machen wenn meine Fische Algen knabbern 

Zum Thema "betteln": einem meiner Goldfische ist vermutlich das betteln zum verhängnis geworden, vor knapp 4 Wochen habe ich ein stück von meinen schönsten __ goldfisch (sehr lange schöne flossenschleier) im teich treiben gesehen... vermutlich eine katze aus der nachbarschaft, echt schade um den dieses prachtexemplar.


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fressen meine Goldfische Algen?*

Hey Mani,

und der Rest des Fisches? Weg, oder schwimmt er jetzt mit ner halben Flosse rum?


Mandy


----------



## Mani_09 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fressen meine Goldfische Algen?*

Naja den Rest des Fisches wird die Katze wahrscheinlich gefressen haben... Echt schade!

LG


----------

